# Help with this id please



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

I was wondering what type of piranha this is?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i would say an s.snachezi
but the pics are really bad so thats just a guess


----------



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

Better Pics sorry


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

my first thought would be sancheiz


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

pictures arent the best but looks like sanchezi :nod:


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

sanchezi


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Serrasalmus sanchezi


----------



## Pygo-joe (Jan 29, 2005)

Looks alot like my old S.Sanchezi. That's a nice one!


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like a S. sanchezi


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

What they said


----------

